# GFT CFD users - please read



## Duffenator (26 November 2008)

Hi All,

If you trade CFDs with GFT could I suggest you check your charts for the following problem.

When using a 1min chart of the AUS200 for the last two days, and i suspect everyday, the 1min bar which occurs at 11am lasts for 5min. The time when this occurs is 00:00 on the platform. The next bar which forms is at 00:05. From then on, each bar occurs at 1min intervals.


Could I ask GFT users to have a look at the 1min chart of the AUS200 cash, and see if they get the same problem? Your help would be greatly appreciated!!!

It might seem like a minor problem...but it is very frustrating!


----------



## Jack Payback (17 April 2009)

I've noticed this also.


----------



## aussijack (8 January 2010)

Jack Payback said:


> I've noticed this also.




Today GFT cancelled my executed order CBH traded at10.07am.I placed before it's trading halt(10.11am) and it was executed than after 20-30 latter I got a call from GFt say market was closed and no trade for CBH,so your CBH order will be cancelled.Can CFD provider cancel executed order?Anybody can help in this matter.


----------



## skc (8 January 2010)

aussijack said:


> Today GFT cancelled my executed order CBH traded at10.07am.I placed before it's trading halt(10.11am) and it was executed than after 20-30 latter I got a call from GFt say market was closed and no trade for CBH,so your CBH order will be cancelled.Can CFD provider cancel executed order?Anybody can help in this matter.




There is no trade in CBH today it was halted before market open.

If your order was executed it was an error and so they probably have the right to cancel the trade.


----------



## aussijack (8 January 2010)

skc said:


> There is no trade in CBH today it was halted before market open.
> 
> If your order was executed it was an error and so they probably have the right to cancel the trade.




Why that sort of error will occur with such big company.probably they should mark it as trading halt, is'nt it?Could you pls tell me in what capacity they have right to cancel an executed order.


----------



## skc (8 January 2010)

aussijack said:


> Why that sort of error will occur with such big company.probably they should mark it as trading halt, is'nt it?Could you pls tell me in what capacity they have right to cancel an executed order.




In the capacity that they are your counterparty and you signed some sort of agreement giving them the right to cancel trades at their discretion? I don't have an account with them but most CFD providers would have things like that covered.

If the same thing happens to another share and the announcement was an insto placement, you'd probably wish they would cancel their trade...


----------

